# Myford lathe tailstock alignment



## don-tucker (Mar 30, 2010)

Just checked the tailstock barrel with a DTI in the chuck and it is about .010 to high.It is strange as the lathe must have been right at one time.I shall strip the tailstock but I doubt if its dirt between the slipper plate.I suppose I could shim the headstock ,I just don't get it.
Don


----------



## Maryak (Mar 30, 2010)

Don,

Sorry but I can't visualize the method you are using. It's weird if anything you'd think it would read low due to wear. Maybe our Myford owners can give you a better handle on it.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 30, 2010)

The way I checked it was to rotate the DTI around the barrel from the headstock chuck,a complete mystery to me,as you say if anything it should be low.
Don


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 30, 2010)

You are quite right Don, they usually wear the other way, to give a droop snoot.

Did you measure around the ram or a centre up the spout. It could be the taper in the ram isn't machined central, and you would need to clock off a centre located in the taper. 

The only other thing is too easy to be correct, swarf under the tailstock or between the split joint.

Have you checked the head for alignment first, as it is usually that which would get knocked out of kilter if any heavy cutting was done?

A DTI on the saddle will soon tell you if the tailstock ram or the head is running up or down hill.


Bogs


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually used a finger DTI in the bore of the ram.I can see that I will probably have to machine some off the slipper plate,I would be very supprised if the head had moved as the lathe seems little used and turns parallel,all I can think of is that the tailstock has been replaced at some time.
The mystry deepens.
Don


----------



## Davo J (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Don,
What you have to remember is gravity affects you DTI.
There is a very good tread on it in the link below. It also shows pictures of the gravity affect.
Forrest Addy comments in there that all the correct methods of checking the tail stock are listed in that thread, which is something coming from a master machine scraper and aligner.
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=40502
Regards Davo


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 31, 2010)

Very intersting,thanks Davo,The thing is mine is .010" high I an checking it as the photo only on the OD of a centre and the DTI on a spindle in the chuck,I think there is nothing else for it than to take .010 of the sliding plate,put my mill to good use.
Don


----------



## don-tucker (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the answer,last Sunday my son took the tailstock off to clean up a long bit of tube and he admitted to dropping the thing on the floor causing a burr at the front end,of course I didn't see it and one thought led to another.He is banned now.
Sorry for all the bother I have caused you and thanks a lot :-[
Don


----------



## Maryak (Mar 31, 2010)

Don,

Glad it's sorted and was not a major problem once the source was revealed.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 31, 2010)

Don,

I don't think anyone minds giving advice as long as you get your machine well again.

Here is another bit of advice, find that bit of tube, and stick it up where it will make your son's eyes water. 


Bogs


----------



## don-tucker (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks guys,I'm just annoyed that I didn't see it straight away


----------

